# To be 6 again



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

A man was sitting on the edge of the bed, observing his wife turning 
back and forth, looking at herself in the mirror.

Since her birthday was not far off, he asked what she'd like to have 
for her Birthday. I'd like to be six again, she replied, stil looking 
in the mirror.

On the morning of her Birthday, he arose early made her a nice big bowl 
of Lucky Charms, and then took her to Six Flags theme park. What a day! 
He put her on every ride in the park; the Death Slide, the Wall of 
Fear, the Screaming Monster Roller Coaster... everything there was.

Five hours later they staggered out of the theme park. Her head was 
reeling and her stomach felt upside down.

He then took her to a McDonald's where he ordered her a Happy Meal with 
extra fries and a chocolate shake.
Then it was off to a movie, popcorn, a soda pop, and her favorite 
candy, M&M's. What a fabulous adventure !

Finally she wobbled home with her husband and collapsed into bed exhausted. 
 He leaned over his wife with a big smile and lovingly asked, Well 
Dear, what was it like being six again ??

Her eyes slowly opened and her expression suddenly changed.
I meant my Dress Size, you dumb ass !!

The moral of the story: Even when a man is listening, he is going to get it wrong.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Amen.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Ain't it the truth! :lol:


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

very true!


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk


----------



## Ilforums (Oct 31, 2013)

Oh gosh! Somebody wrote my story here...love it!

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

I have been married 17+ years and have spent enough nights on the couch for doing something similar.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Did he come back with a smart reply indicating that she'll never see 10 again, much less 8 much less 6.....??


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Did he come back with a smart reply indicating that she'll never see 10 again, much less 8 much less 6.....??


I saw this today and this thread seems relatively appropriate. As our acclaimed grammar expert, I thought you might get a kick out of it: Link.

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Thanks for the link. Just added it to my Gocomic collection.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Rich said:


> I saw this today and this thread seems relatively appropriate. As our acclaimed grammar expert, I thought you might get a kick out of it: Link.
> 
> Rich


LOL..... I'll cop to being a grammarian, but expert?? And hardly acclaimed, but me thanks you.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Thanks for the link. Just added it to my Gocomic collection.


I use that site too. Tried to find a site with all of Al Capp's Li'l Abner comic strips but failed. All were unreadable. Much like the Li'l Abner on Gocomics.com . I really want to reread the Shmoo years.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> LOL..... I'll cop to being a grammarian, but expert?? And hardly acclaimed, but me thanks you.


And, welcome you are. 

Rich


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Rich said:


> I use that site too. Tried to find a site with all of Al Capp's Li'l Abner comic strips but failed. All were unreadable. Much like the Li'l Abner on Gocomics.com . I really want to reread the Shmoo years.
> 
> Rich


Li'l Abner. Should not that be in the You too old if you remember thread?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

yosoyellobo said:


> Li'l Abner. Should not that be in the You too old if you remember thread?


Huh. Never considered that. Wonder how many people even know what a Shmoo is?

Rich


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I dunno, but I bet it rhymes.....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I dunno, but I bet it rhymes.....


If you really don't know, you should look into them. Probably one of the most interesting comic strip characters ever seen. And edible. Here's a _*link*_.

Rich


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I used to read L'il Abner every week in the Sunday comics. and Beetle Bailey...and so on. Yes, I am old (ish)


----------

